# 2 weeks and 5 days old



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

VERY cute. I love when they yawn. Are you getting a boy or girl?


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> VERY cute. I love when they yawn. Are you getting a boy or girl?


We are getting a girl and are still deciding on a name. We have at least narrowed it down to about 10 though lol!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh my so cute!!! I love all the fresh puppy feet


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are beautiful. I'm sure you will get the cute one.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, they are so adorable!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Who is the breeder and where are they from? Congrats! They are adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful babies- love them! Congratulations.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

cathyjobray said:


> Who is the breeder and where are they from? Congrats! They are adorable.


The breeder is located in Illinois, about 4 1/2 hours from me so I have to wait for my weekly pictures for my puppy fix. Dad is Flag from Sunwind Goldens here in Michigan. Mom is 5 and this is her first litter. Both mom and dad are just beautiful! My in-laws are getting the sister to ours. We are beyond excited!




Oaklys Dad said:


> They are beautiful. I'm sure you will get the cute one.


I love this! And you are right!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I finally got more pictures from the breeder tonight!! They will be 4 weeks old tomorow!! Well, one is 4 weeks today but the rest will turn 4 weeks tomorrow. :

They just keep getting cuter and cuter! Only 5 weeks and 1 day to go until we bring our girl home!!! Sorry if I'm posting too many pictures but I just can't help it!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They all look great to me. Congratulations and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You can never post too many puppy pics !!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They are all so cute!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Keep posting, we never tire of seeing beautiful Golden Puppies...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We love puppy pic's.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

They are all so adorable! Can never have too many puppy pics!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bluefrogmama said:


> I finally got more pictures from the breeder tonight!! They will be 4 weeks old tomorow!! Well, one is 4 weeks today but the rest will turn 4 weeks tomorrow. :
> 
> They just keep getting cuter and cuter! Only 5 weeks and 1 day to go until we bring our girl home!!! Sorry if I'm posting too many pictures but I just can't help it!


NO, you can never post too many pictures of these beautiful adorable babies-I'm loving every minute of it. 

Congratulations, so happy for you!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Are you ready for more unbelievable cuteness??!! Our breeder just sent us pictures of just the girls. There are only 3 girls so one of these posted below will be ours!! Problem is, I want them all now!! :--heart:


----------



## MrsLB (Feb 28, 2011)

I can just about smell their sweet lil puppy breath!!! I agree, there is NO SUCH THING as too many puppy pics. Super excited for you! I swear I counted the minutes while waiting for our little girl to be ready to come home. Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep, no such thing as too many puppy pics!!! 

How could you possibly pic :uhoh::uhoh: They are all so precious!!!! :smooch::smooch:


----------

